
What's really happening with Bitcoin and a few other cryptos - KasianFranks
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.investopedia.com&#x2F;terms&#x2F;a&#x2F;ax.asp it roots from the space of investment banking and traditional trading. Source: me, hedge fund algo guy and with family in the &quot;masters of the universe&quot; industry. The banks are a side-show.
======
philiphodgen
Clickable
[https://www.investopedia.com/terms/a/ax.asp](https://www.investopedia.com/terms/a/ax.asp)

